# worms



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

i just but some cupramine in my caribe tank.......what would be best to kill them


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Damn you with your good camra that can get them to show up in pics lol Dude Ive been fighting thease things since ive goten into piranhas... what I do is just dump salt in the tnak they will go away for a short wile and then they will be back ive done everything to get rid of them... Water changes every 3 days... turn up the temp... prazi pro, clout... non worked.... just dump salt in the tank and they will go for a wile... but mind you they will get on the eyes of your fish and eat away.... but latly salt and little tetras seem to scare them out of the water and they sit on top of the water and I just wipe them away....


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> Damn you with your good camra that can get them to show up in pics lol Dude Ive been fighting thease things since ive goten into piranhas... what I do is just dump salt in the tnak they will go away for a short wile and then they will be back ive done everything to get rid of them... Water changes every 3 days... turn up the temp... prazi pro, clout... non worked.... just dump salt in the tank and they will go for a wile... *but mind you they will get on the eyes of your fish and eat away*.... but latly salt and little tetras seem to scare them out of the water and they sit on top of the water and I just wipe them away....


eat the eye?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

They do it to my little tetras if they would stay still id take pics but they just eat the top layar of the piranhas eye.. never been that bad but ive not been able to kill them... it sucks because I think they are budding because they keep comming back once I seem to kill them all... or all the local fish stores around me have them... soon you will see little bugs with wings that jump around on your glass and then you will see all kinds of weird stuff.... you know what I think they sit dorment inside the piranhas and once the thread goes away they come out and repopulate....


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

nasty looking things.. good luck on getting rid of them, I am glad i havnt come across this problem yet..


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

What a idiot.... Waldron want some lol this idiot thinks there pets "white worm calture 5$" lol 
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets...QQAdIdZ38480172


----------



## biggy123 (Feb 9, 2008)

I HAVE THE ANSWER TO ALL YOUR PARASITIC WORMY PROBLEMS. FOR ABOUT HALF A YEAR, I HAD SIMILAR LOOKING WORMS. I TRIED ALL SORTS OF MEDICATION BUT THEY WERE ALL TEMPORARY. I ACCIDENTALLY FOUND A SOLUTION TO TERMINATE THOSE WORMS. WHAT IS IT? THE COMMON GUPPY. I GOT ABOUT 50 OF THEM FOR MY 75 GALLON AND THEY EAT EVERY LITTLE, AND I LITERALLYMEAN LITTLE, THING THEY SEE IN THE WATER. IN ABOUT TWO DAYS, THERE WERE NO WORMS PRESENT AT ALL! THE ONLY THING IS, DO YOU WANT LITTLE GUPPIES SWIMMING IN YOUR TANK WITH OTHER FISH. HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes but most of us have fish that eat fish lol so pranha + guppy = Food... or Big black rhom + fast neons and other tetras = Fastest lives...

but it's worth a try...


----------



## biggy123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, the thing is that guppies are too small to be eaten by a large 6 incher or up. I have about 50 guppies that swim by my 4-6 reds every second and it does not bother them. This was something that has worked for me but may be different with other situations.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

here are a few websites i pulled from google... IMO, the first one is the best. I also have trouble with the worms, AKA, planaria.

http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/planaria_white_worms/
http://naturalaquariums.com/inverts/worms.html


----------

